# New Mantis Site!



## GreenOasis (Dec 8, 2010)

Not sure if this is the correct place to make this announcement, so I will leave it up to the admins/mods to move it, if necessary.

I will be publishing my new mantis-related site here soon and just wanted to let everyone know!  

I have been working on the site for awhile now, but I feel like it is finally close enough to being "done" to release it here in the next few days...that, and I plan to sell some of my surplus nymphs at the coming trade show, and I will probably need to refer people to the site. Won't do much good to tell them about it if it's not up yet!  The site will be a work-in-progress for a little while, and I'll probably be adding to it pretty regularly, but...it's good enough to go for now.

Anywho, I hope that everyone wishes me luck! The last thing I want is any "bad blood" here on the forum. The way I figure it, the more mantis folks/businesses that are out there, the more we can not only spread the hobby, but legitimize it.

What we'll be called: For now, it's www.mantispets.weebly.com.

What we'll be selling: Mantises &amp; mantis-related products/supplies...also, some roaches &amp; roach-related products/supplies.

Mantises are not going to be the primary focus at first, as I want to get my current groups breeding first, but I will have a *few* surplus nymphs for sale here &amp; there (going to wait till after the show when I know more about what I have left before posting any for sale.)

I would welcome constructive criticisms, etc...but I will not welcome "trolling"/bashing or anything else designed to make me feel bad. Life's too short to live negatively!

Anywho, give it another day or two before trying to check out the site. There are still a few things I need to do before publishing it.

Thanks for reading my ramble &amp; hope to do business soon!


----------



## warpdrive (Dec 9, 2010)

I personally wish you lots of luck as I know that it is not easy. I too am now starting to turn legit and know how hard and how much money it costs to start up.

I'm doing what I am in order to give my nephiew something that I was never had and it is now going to go much slower then I hoped.

Trademarks, PO boxs, licensing, and so on is never easy with a limited budget to work with.

My new website is also taking me far too long to build and I know how much work is involved.

I can't wait to see yours please PM me when it is up and running as my business is taking off and I might forget to check it out.

Again, good luck.

Harry


----------



## dgerndt (Dec 10, 2010)

Congrats and good luck! I'm excited for more mantis sites. I know it was so hard for me to find ANYTHING on mantids when I first started off, so the more sites the better! I can pretty much garauntee that I will be a customer at some point in the future.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 10, 2010)

Good luck, kid!


----------



## GreenOasis (Dec 10, 2010)

Aww...thanks guys! I am hoping that things go well. If not to at least show hubby that I'm NOT crazy, and I'm NOT the only "bug freak" out there!   

Alright...SITE'S UP! Please check it out and let me know if there are any spelling errors, etc. (Especially with latin names...I don't trust the web sometimes!)

www.mantispets.weebly.com

There are still things that need "tweaking", but for the most part, it's good.

Thanks!

-Carey Kurtz-


----------



## kitkat39 (Dec 10, 2010)

It looks pretty good from what I saw. Nice and fresh. Good luck with it. =)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 10, 2010)

Looks good, who is the web server?


----------



## GreenOasis (Dec 10, 2010)

It's all done through Weebly. Very easy, drag &amp; drop navigation &amp; site-building. You have to use their templates, but they have a lot to choose from &amp; you can change their pics with your own. We used it for the Green Oasis Reptiles site, too...because I am SOOO not computer-savvy! The ex was the "hacker".  

Thanks!


----------



## dgerndt (Dec 11, 2010)

It looks really nice! It's very easy to navigate and it's very inviting.  

I DID find a few spelling errors... since you told us to tell you.

1. Under mantids for sale, Gonatista Grisea. "While not particularly active, these guys are still a real pleasure to behond." I think you meant "behold".

2. Under mantids for sale, African Mantis. "they are somewhat more blue-green than Sheilds." Slight error. "Shields" not "Sheilds"

3. Under mantis supplies, Large Mantis Enclosure. "Great for a single or pair of larger mantises, such as Violin or Sheild," You did it again with "Shield".

4. Under mantis supplies, Mantis Castle. "An even large version of the net cube." You mean "larger"?

5. Under flies &amp; supplies, Blue Bottle Fly Pupae. "you'll probably want to feed roaches if blue bottles don't seem like enough." I think you meant "large", not "like".

And more. Sorry for being such a grammar nerd. I'm not trying to be mean! Just trying to make your site look even more professional.


----------



## kitkat39 (Dec 11, 2010)

Deby said:


> It looks really nice! It's very easy to navigate and it's very inviting.
> 
> I DID find a few spelling errors... since you told us to tell you.
> 
> ...


That last sentence, I think you meant professional instead of porfessional. ;-)


----------



## PeterF (Dec 11, 2010)

Some of the descriptions (or at least one), when you were describing the colors, make it sound like the buyer can pick (at least, it could sound that way to an inexperienced buyer). That could upset some people who don't understand why they ordered a green mantid and got a brown one.


----------



## MantidLord (Dec 11, 2010)

I just have one question. Why does it say "Can be released in the US. (Though not recommended!)" Why isn't it recommended for the already native species?


----------



## sporeworld (Dec 11, 2010)

Deby said:


> 6. Under flies &amp; supplies, Blue Bottle Fly Spikes. "Flies eclose from the pupae in four days, so plan ahead!" You forgot the n in "enclose".


I think "Eclose" would be correct. As in "the emergence of an insect larva from the egg or an adult from the pupal case". I had to get used to saying that with silkies...


----------



## dgerndt (Dec 11, 2010)

kitkat39 said:


> That last sentence, I think you meant professional instead of porfessional. ;-)


What're you talking about? I never make any mistakes... *edits post* lol! :lol:


----------



## sporeworld (Dec 11, 2010)

Deby said:


> What're you talking about? I never make any mistakes... *edits post* lol! :lol:


Ha, ha! Me neezer...

;-)


----------



## Ricardo (Dec 11, 2010)

Fantastic site! Fresh, green , all about mantids!

Though I can't buy your mantids , I will purchase your products at some point. ( the net cage looks promising )

Good luck!


----------



## The Gex Files (Dec 13, 2010)

It looks very nice!


----------



## ismart (Dec 13, 2010)

Fantastic job! It looks great!


----------



## GreenOasis (Jan 3, 2011)

kitkat39 said:


> That last sentence, I think you meant professional instead of porfessional. ;-)


OMG...I just about snorted a gummy through my nose when I read that! Thanks! I needed a laugh! :lol:


----------



## GreenOasis (Jan 3, 2011)

Deby said:


> It looks really nice! It's very easy to navigate and it's very inviting.
> 
> I DID find a few spelling errors... since you told us to tell you.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I do appreciate it! I am a "grammar Nazi" according to my children, so don't worry about correcting me! I blame the "Shield" problem on having a best friend in school named Sheila.  A lot of the typographical errors probably had to do with me trying to get the site up &amp; running ASAP...of course, now that it is, and Hubby's trying to "help" with it, you'll probably see a few more pop up here &amp; there!


----------



## dgerndt (Jan 4, 2011)

GreenOasis said:


> Thanks! I do appreciate it! I am a "grammar Nazi" according to my children, so don't worry about correcting me! I blame the "Shield" problem on having a best friend in school named Sheila.  A lot of the typographical errors probably had to do with me trying to get the site up &amp; running ASAP...of course, now that it is, and Hubby's trying to "help" with it, you'll probably see a few more pop up here &amp; there!


lol. That's what I've been called, too. Grammar Nazis, unite! Or not. That sounds kind of bad...


----------



## GreenOasis (Jan 6, 2011)

Deby said:


> lol. That's what I've been called, too. Grammar Nazis, unite! Or not. That sounds kind of bad...


Once upon a time, folks took pride in being able to speak &amp; write clearly...now, everything's "Textese"! :blink:


----------



## GreenOasis (Jan 6, 2011)

MantidLord said:


> I just have one question. Why does it say "Can be released in the US. (Though not recommended!)" Why isn't it recommended for the already native species?


Well, depending on your area in the US, if you release a species that is not native to THAT AREA, you will probably be doing it a disservice, as it will probably not survive the temperature or humidity extremes there. So far as I know, the only species that you could even consider releasing just about anywhere are the Chinese and European (ironic, I know!)

Gonatistas are native to Florida

Limbata are native to Arizona/southwest

Unicorns are native to Arizona/Texas

Brunners - Texas

Etc, etc...


----------



## dgerndt (Jan 7, 2011)

GreenOasis said:


> Once upon a time, folks took pride in being able to speak &amp; write clearly...now, everything's "Textese"! :blink:


Haha, but I still use proper grammar when I text! (Which is all the time)


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jan 8, 2011)

Deby said:


> Haha, but I still use proper grammar when I text! (Which is all the time)


I don't have the best writing skills, but I still won't use that textese. &lt;_&lt; It just rubs me the wrong way, and I don't understand most of it anyway. :lol:


----------



## GreenOasis (Jan 8, 2011)

Deby said:


> Haha, but I still use proper grammar when I text! (Which is all the time)


Me too! Even if it "costs" me a few characters!

I don't understand most of that junk either! I bet someone has already come up with a "Textese-English" dictionary, though!


----------



## dgerndt (Jan 9, 2011)

GreenOasis said:


> Me too! Even if it "costs" me a few characters!
> 
> I don't understand most of that junk either! I bet someone has already come up with a "Textese-English" dictionary, though!


I refuse to text to people who "txt lyk dis".


----------



## geckoboy3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Deby said:


> I refuse to text to people who "txt lyk dis".


  What does that mean?  

I just use lol


----------



## warpdrive (Jan 10, 2011)

hisseman said:


> What does that mean?
> 
> I just use lol


it means you're getting old. soon music will just be noise to you. then your normal conversations with your friends will be about bowel movements. j/k

I'm sure I'm older then you.  

Harry


----------



## geckoboy3 (Jan 10, 2011)

warpdrive said:


> it means you're getting old. soon music will just be noise to you. then your normal conversations with your friends will be about bowel movements. j/k
> 
> I'm sure I'm older then you.
> 
> Harry


 :lol: I laughed so hard when I read that


----------



## dgerndt (Jan 10, 2011)

warpdrive said:


> it means you're getting old. soon music will just be noise to you. then your normal conversations with your friends will be about bowel movements. j/k
> 
> I'm sure I'm older then you.
> 
> Harry


LOL!!! :lol: That's awesome.

"txt lyk dis" = "text like this"

I hate how my generation speaks. It's sad.


----------

